# Jackson Big Rig



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Went to Cols kayak and checked out Big Rig. They had two in stock. I current own a 2012 coosa and they have made alot of improvements on the big rig. It is wider and about 2 foot longer then the coosa. I have pretty much talked myself into buying one. You can never have to many kayaks. They had both the green camo, and brown camo in stock. Price is 1499.00
The big rig is also setup for a micro anchor which is a pertty cool but don't know if it's worth another 700.00


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

It's a pretty sweet looking boat. Looks crazy stable and the layout is cool. I wish I could get just one more boat into my fleet.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

84 lbs dry weight - #heavy It is pretty sweet looking though


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

As an only kayak, I wouldnt do it. But if you already have a smaller stream yak then it would pretty awesome. Coosa and Big Rig it think you would be in pretty good shape.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Keep the Coosa if you are a river guy, it has few peers. The Big Rig is made for slow, easy water, a lot of standing, it's a barge for sure.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

I agree with rusty...I've read a review on the big rig and it looks like a boat your gonna wanna be pretty close to the water with but all of those big boats are...the cuda 14 and the big tuna aren't exactly light. I like to use those boats when I can launch right next to the lake or not have to cart it very far. I use the cruise 12 when I do river, small places or places I have some hauling to do. Actually i'd rather have a coosa than my cruise but my wife occasionally paddles it on lakes with me and she was more into how the cruise paddles on flat water.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

I saw the two bigrigs today at Columbus Kayak. They're really nice. Not too long but seem very wide. Lots of tracks for mounting gear. Love the stand up bar and the locking hatches. Wish I could paddle one on the olentangy. That would be a great test for small waters. It would do very well on bigger waters. Not sure how fast/slow it would be to paddle...but once you got to your spot I can't see many being better.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah col kayak said the big rig that they has was 95# with the options it had. Looked nice but VERY heavy.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Went and saw the big rig and a couple other jackson boats in person last night. It's a sweet rig but you better have a truck or a trailer because you're not car topping this one! It's a beast!!!


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

When they start getting that big and wide it's almost time too add some pedals lol 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

kayakcle216 said:


> When they start getting that big and wide it's almost time too add some pedals lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


...or a mercury


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Lol

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

LOL! some of ya are getting soft! Nothing like a good workout tho. 

The Big Rig is sweet and will make up for it when you need it!!


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

95lbs is pretty heavy. Besides for car topping one, does it really matter if something is 65lbs or 95lbs? For instance, when it's that big and awkward, i'm only lifting one side of the thing at a time. I'm also using a cart to wheel it to put-in spot. I guess the weight could be a problem when dragging it thru a shallow creek...but then again, maybe this boat shouldnt be on a shallow creek. 

It's not the most versatile boat - in terms of types of water you should use it on - but it might be very functional once your out in water you dont have to drag it thru or paddle great distances in.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I've tried paddling my hobie just for kicks... it's a pain but do able. It's the width that makes it hard not the weight. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yakkin4bass said:


> Went and saw the big rig and a couple other jackson boats in person last night. It's a sweet rig but you better have a truck or a trailer because you're not car topping this one! It's a beast!!!


Why not? 
90% of the time when I paddle it's with a buddy. 2 guys, 2 kayaks....helping each other.
If you have a rack, there's absolutely no reason you couldn't car top it.

I understand the heavy weight. But I always take into account that I'll be loading and unloading for 20 minutes of my day, and fishing in comfort that other 8 hours.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Almost all roof racks have a weight limit of 110lbs. With only 15lbs of gear your at the limit with only 1 kayak. Not to mention putting a 95lb kayak on a roof by yourself would not be an easy task without scratching or damaging the car or truck it's going on.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Man that makes my back hurt just looking at it.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> Why not?
> 90% of the time when I paddle it's with a buddy. 2 guys, 2 kayaks....helping each other.
> If you have a rack, there's absolutely no reason you couldn't car top it.
> 
> I understand the heavy weight. But I always take into account that I'll be loading and unloading for 20 minutes of my day, and fishing in comfort that other 8 hours.


I went and took a look at one yesterday. By far the best platform for a fishing yak I have ever seen. With that being said at what point do these things turn into a boat? That thing is friggin huge. Everyone has there own reasoning for kayaking and mine is for convenience. I would surely look into it if I did not have to transport it but there is way too much work involved in that barge. Unlike you 90% of my time is spent solo. Heck the coosa is too big for me so what do I know.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

100 pounds? LOL! Well I've certainly exceeded that a few thousand times. For certain I've tripled that capacity a LOT.
As far as scratches...yup. You get a few here and there if you're not careful. I'm not careful and my truck gets scratched up a little. My more careful buddies just lay a carpet remnant or something on their truck when loading/unloading.
There are roller bars also that would make loading that boat by yourself a breeze....or at least MUCH easier. Prop one end up on the roller bars, and then slide it up there.
It's really not that bad at all. And again, I wouldn't let the weight limit you. Loading/unloading is a very small fraction of your paddling time.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Having a buddy along makes a big difference car topping. 
I have my trailer which is a piece of mind and last fall we got 4 kayak on it at AEP no problems. Just can't beat it!

As far the Rig, if you really like but hesitant buying solely on weight then don't let that stop you. If I were to buy another yak that would the one.


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

Bubbagon said:


> Why not?
> 90% of the time when I paddle it's with a buddy. 2 guys, 2 kayaks....helping each other.
> If you have a rack, there's absolutely no reason you couldn't car top it.
> 
> I understand the heavy weight. But I always take into account that I'll be loading and unloading for 20 minutes of my day, and fishing in comfort that other 8 hours.


Being that I have a truck to haul it in and 20 minutes and a good work out is a small price to pay for 8 hours of extreme comfort.


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah the weight isn't unmanageable but you can't reach from one side grab handle to the other and actually pick it up it's so wide. I tried it two days ago. I wouldn't be able to get it off of the garage wall without another person. That's a limiting factor for me. I was all about the big tuna and the big rig so I went over to great miami outfitters to check them both out Tuesday night, and left there completely wanting the damn jackson kilroy.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Any other good yaks out or coming out soon? I was planning on ordering the OT predator MX within the next few weeks and preparing it for spring.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

If I hadn't just recently bought a Cuda 12, I would be buying a big rig right now. Such a sick boat. If anyone wants to trade a big rig for a new cuda 12, I'm your man hahaha.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Any other good yaks out or coming out soon? I was planning on ordering the OT predator MX within the next few weeks and preparing it for spring.


Be wise to try JK and others before you buy that without really trying it!


----------



## Zorro (Jul 22, 2013)

cpr_mike1 said:


> If I hadn't just recently bought a Cuda 12, I would be buying a big rig right now. Such a sick boat. If anyone wants to trade a big rig for a new cuda 12, I'm your man hahaha.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Cuda12 is nice but i think it sells new cheaper than the bigrig. what's your asking price?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

The mx is a solid boat, and a great all around boat, build quality on par with Jackson. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Zorro said:


> Cuda12 is nice but i think it sells new cheaper than the bigrig. what's your asking price?


Oh I was just joking. I just rigged mine up with a depth finder with dsi so I am not in a rush to get rid of it. I haven't even had a chance to use it yet haha.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

